# Raleigh M-Trax: any info?



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

A conversation about 1990's era MTB's got me wondering: Does anyone remember/know anything about the Raleigh M-Trax range? I've been riding an M-trax "Sport 80" since I bought it in 1997, and much of it is still going strong as the front end of my Xtracycle conversion. It is also about the only 'modern' Raleigh bike I've seen with "Nottingham, England" on the badge.

I've looked around online for information about M-Trax's. I can find a couple of people with good memories of the bikes but nothing more, even the mighty G**gle doesn't bring a lot up. I have a vague memory that the brand had an unusual relationship with Raleigh and they were among the last bikes to be made before the parent company moved production overseas, but that's about all I know.

Anyone know any more?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

_Way back during the early 1990s, Raleigh’s Special Products Division (or RSP for short) came up with the novel idea of bonding titanium or cro-moly steel tubes into steel or aluminium lugs, to build mountain bike frames that had a fairly low weight, a rigid rear triangle, and some of the damping and flex of titanium._

http://www.vintagesteelrider.com/index.php/2014/10/28/review-1993-m-trax-duo-tech-300/


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2018)

Have to say, I love my M-trax steel/Ti jobbie.
When I get a bit of spare cash and some time I'm going to get the frame stripped and repainted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

I remember a colleague had a TI/steel M-trax. Mine is much more conventional with Chromo main frame and Hi-tensile rear stays and forks. The extra weight never bothered me and now tieh the Xtracycle on the back and often full of shopping I wouldn't notice the difference.

I've wondered about getting the frame repainted but whenever I look at the finish it seems fine, perhaps not 'factory fresh' but it doesn't look 20 years old by any stretch. Raleigh knew their stuff when they made this bike.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Nov 2018)

Is this any help?

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/56028-4/Raleigh_Lightweights_1990.pdf

Relates to the roadbike Dyna-tech system but I think it is essentially the same thing using the same methods?


----------



## bigjim (7 Nov 2018)

MTRAX was used on a road bike range. I'm told this was a 90s Raleigh Team frame. In 853. RSP, very tight, no clearances. Notice the brazed on lug for race card. Lovely fast, light, smooth ride. I just bought the frame and built it up.


----------



## Jimbo slice (28 Oct 2019)

Hi guys, I am the proud owner of a 1994 ti1000. I bought the bike new from Halfords as an insurance claim having been relieved of my previous steed by some poor unfortunate hard done to...., let’s leave that there. Anyway, I gave the bike to a friend of mine in return for doing some garden work for me, he passed it on to his brother who passed it on to his son, anyway, I was given the bike back and I am now in the process of making a modern classic. I regularly ride a carbon Santa Cruz and have owned many others but the old mtrax just pulls at my heart strings. Jumbo.


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2019)

I dont have anything useful to add but ironically i met a a long term work friend today for the first time In maybe 3 years and he was telling me he recently rescued an MTrax 100 perhaps from a skip (with permission) a little fixing up and settling, hes happy hes got something moderately unusual. Chromo frame I think he said.


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Oct 2019)

I still have a soft spot for those 90s mtbs. I had an Mtrax Ti1000. Lovely bike with retro-fitted Pace RC35 suspension.

Sold it a few years back when I got more into road riding.

As said earlier it was a product of the SPD and a too belated effort on the part of Raleigh to make up the ground lost to the US companies. They didn't take the market seriously enough until it was too late.

Nice looking conversion. Did you buy it like that, or get it converted?


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2019)

My Ti1000 in '93 or '94. My first "real" mountain bike. 
Stolen by a twot outside my lbs of the time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> My Ti1000 in '93 or '94. My first "real" mountain bike.
> Stolen by a twot outside my lbs of the time.
> 
> View attachment 491007



Aside from the colour that looks almost identical to mine when I first bought it.


----------



## Nigel25 (3 Apr 2020)

bigjim said:


> MTRAX was used on a road bike range. I'm told this was a 90s Raleigh Team frame. In 853. RSP, very tight, no clearances. Notice the brazed on lug for race card. Lovely fast, light, smooth ride. I just bought the frame and built it up.
> View attachment 437493





Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 437210
> 
> 
> A conversation about 1990's era MTB's got me wondering: Does anyone remember/know anything about the Raleigh M-Trax range? I've been riding an M-trax "Sport 80" since I bought it in 1997, and much of it is still going strong as the front end of my Xtracycle conversion. It is also about the only 'modern' Raleigh bike I've seen with "Nottingham, England" on the badge.
> ...


I have had my M-Trax for around 25 years. It was an insurance replacement for an mtb stolen. I think it was a 100/150...all documentation including the guy who built at Nottingham, got water damage from garage roof. For years I had it serviced by Fosters. Before they went bust parts needed replacing, front derailleur, shifter. It's still a runner, I would love to find the decals for it. It was my yellow bomber (I had no choice in the size or colour). An mechanic at JEJames Sheffield chatted to me about the history of the bike. Fosters always used to do a great job on it. Always came back mint!


----------



## Drago (8 Apr 2020)

In addition, the mid to late 90s Max Cromo range were superb bikes, and deeply unappreciated at the time. Double butted 4130 cromo frames, nice geometry, very nice detailing, superb powder coat finish. I was a fool to sell mine and if I see another in large frame size I'll snap the sellers fingers off at the shoulder. Raleigh were making some genuinely superb bikes at that point, but it was too little too late. They'd missed the MTB boom and the damage was done, and it didn't matter how excellent their bikes had become the consciousness of the buying public had moved on to other brands.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> In addition, the mid to late 90s Max Cromo range were superb bikes, and deeply unappreciated at the time. Double butted 4130 cromo frames, nice geometry, very nice detailing, superb powder coat finish. I was a fool to sell mine and if I see another in large frame size I'll snap the sellers fingers off at the shoulder. Raleigh were making some genuinely superb bikes at that point, but it was too little too late. They'd missed the MTB boom and the damage was done, and it didn't matter how excellent their bikes had become the consciousness of the buying public had moved on to other brands.



That's sad, they are great bikes. Mine still looks good but had an unfortunate ding last year so it will need a new powder coating in the next year or two, which I hope will make it usable for at least my working life. Considering I bought it in my late teens that is pretty good going.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2020)

I am sure this is a M-TRAX i used to go to work on it.It was a beautiful bike silver and purple with purple mudguards.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2020)

What's a "postman higher grade"? Are they more muscular or something?


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2020)

Postman Higher Grade.Indoor workers , who took on more responsibility.Extra money. The grade no longer exists, we were bought off, with a lump sum, so everybody could be moved about when and where needed.


----------



## lucidone (30 Jun 2020)

I owned a circa '93 M-Trax 600 which was a nice looking champagne / black bonded frame jobby with Shimano Exage 250 ES/LT groupset - wasn't really that special to ride but my mate liked it, bought it and rode it for 20+ years until lost in a garage fire.
I then bought, and still ride nearly every day, a 1997 M-Trax 350 (rigid version with Tange forks). It's been a superb bike and and still feels light and quick when in the correct trim. If anyone's interested I have the brochure for that year so could upload any pic's / info required.


----------



## dnrc (30 Jun 2020)

lucidone said:


> circa '93 M-Trax 600 which was a nice looking champagne / black bonded frame jobby



I have one of those in the shed - doesn't get much use nowadays but its a good ride and looks the part IMO. It has titanium main tubes and the rest is steel.


----------



## lucidone (30 Jun 2020)

dnrc said:


> I have one of those in the shed - doesn't get much use nowadays but its a good ride and looks the part IMO. It has titanium main tubes and the rest is steel.


Yes, a good looking bike! Do you still have the bullhorn bars that were standard? They looked unusual and bent a fair bit but were comfy as I recall. 

My friend still laments the loss of his. 😥


----------



## dnrc (1 Jul 2020)

Yep, got the bullhorns. It seems to have become a bit of a donor currently and looks a bit sorry for itself. It had the rock shox when i got it but i don't think they are original:


View: https://imgur.com/a/khKcnpV


----------



## lucidone (1 Jul 2020)

dnrc said:


> Yep, got the bullhorns. It seems to have become a bit of a donor currently and looks a bit sorry for itself. It had the rock shox when i got it but i don't think they are original:



Many thanks for taking / sharing the photo - it's a nice reminder of many fun rides!

Nice bike - looks pretty damn good for 26+ years old! Yes, the forks and stem look like upgrades but the rest is still there. 
I'm sure your's is well greased but just be careful with the original seat post forming too close a bond with the frame - it became a problem on my old one eventually for my friend. I'll forward your photo and see if I can make him cry - he really loved that bike!


----------



## lucidone (1 Jul 2020)

Specs from 1997 M-Trax brochure.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2020)

lucidone said:


> View attachment 533638
> 
> 
> Specs from 1997 M-Trax brochure.



Many thanks: Mine was the "Sport 80" and was exactly as described except that the bike shop changed my shifters to rapidfire, and for some reason it had an old-school BB.

I bought it in late 1997 and it was at the time being described as "last year's model" It's nice to have a definite date.

And still going strong 23 years later, some components still have the "RSP" badge.


----------



## lucidone (2 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks: Mine was the "Sport 80" and was exactly as described except that the bike shop changed my shifters to rapidfire, and for some reason it had an old-school BB.
> 
> I bought it in late 1997 and it was at the time being described as "last year's model" It's nice to have a definite date.
> 
> And still going strong 23 years later, some components still have the "RSP" badge.








Good to hear of another survivor! Here's the brochure page for the 80 - IMO they did some nice colours and that certainly looks like one of them!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2020)

lucidone said:


> View attachment 533785
> 
> 
> Good to hear of another survivor! Here's the brochure page for the 80 - IMO they did some nice colours and that certainly looks like one of them!



Wow, there she is, almost exactly like I bought her. I remember the catalogue page too, and completely forgetting the model and name when I left the shop.

The saddle was changed within weeks, and thetyres were swapped for semi-slicks soon after... 23 years later and it's still going strong, despite bing a bit battered in places and having gained some weight, much like its owner:







This was last year, on my first imperial century...






Still a lovely bike and a great ride...


----------



## lucidone (3 Jul 2020)

Looks like a great rig - I've never ridden a cargo bike / conversion but it appears you get along very well on yours!
Just out of interest, are there ever any issues with the long chain run?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2020)

lucidone said:


> Looks like a great rig - I've never ridden a cargo bike / conversion but it appears you get along very well on yours!
> Just out of interest, are there ever any issues with the long chain run?



Not too much: I get through chains a bit faster, and I always need to cut 1 1/2 chains. Last time it was a bit too slack but it isn't a major issue.

The length of cable to the rear mech is more of a problem: it always jumps one gear when going down and I have to persuade it if I want to use that one, and the cable is prone to icing up in winter.

That apart it's a really nice ride, and useful: I'll be taking Beautiful Daughter off today on a route that most people wouldn't consider trying to pull a children's trailer along.


----------



## lucidone (31 Aug 2020)

Another M-Trax arrived today....




Plan so far is to strip, clean and inspect then swap over some parts from my M-Trax 350 and loose the bouncy forks. Just about my dream bike between the two.


----------



## lucidone (10 Oct 2020)

Just completed the swap about, build and test and it's just how I like it.
















I was originally looking for a pair of nice Project 2's and was going to keep it dark and moody with the black Deore 27 group, however, the mint Pace RC30's showed themselves and they changed the direction and it's now more period correct. Don't know whether to go for some repro stickers or keep it mufti.


----------



## Vantage (10 Oct 2020)

That's a proper mountain bike.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2020)

Yeah. Looks great.


----------

